# Yellow Squash Relish



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

Summer is coming and you know that means Summer Squash...and lots of it! This is my favorite recipe for when the squash are heaped high on the counter. It's good on hamburgers, hot dogs, any sandwich or even on the side - it's really good in potato salad. It's flexible. You can substitute zucchini for the yellow squash (or mix them) and use as much or as little of the hot peppers that you want. Just keep the vinegar/water/sugar/salt and veggie ratio the same as the original recipe for pickling safety. 
The recipe is from this booklet - it contains a number of canning recipes as well as canning instructions:

https://utextension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/PB724.pdf

*Hot Squash Relish*
Yield: about 7 pints.

4 pounds (7 quarts) diced squash
2 cups diced green bell peppers
1 large bunch celery (1 quart) diced
1 cup diced onion
1½ cups sugar
4 cups vinegar
2 tablespoons salt
2 teaspoons celery seed
3 hot peppers, medium size*
2 tablespoons powdered mustard
1 teaspoon turmeric
*One-fourth to one-half teaspoon crushed
red peppers to each pint of vegetables may
be substituted for hot peppers. Start with
one-fourth teaspoon and add as desired.
Prepare vegetables, discarding
leaves from celery.
Combine peppers, celery and onion with vinegar, sugar, salt, celery seed and 3 pods of hot pepper.** Heat mixture
to boiling and boil 5 minutes. Stir in
squash, mustard and turmeric. Return to boiling and boil 5 minutes.
Spoon into clean pint jars; adjust
lids. Place jars in boiling water to cover,
boil 15 minutes. Begin counting time as
soon as all jars are in boiling waterbath.
**Add 2 pods of hot pepper, heat mixture,
taste for hotness and add the third pod of
pepper if desired.

*Sweet Squash Relish*
Follow recipe for making hot relish,
but decrease amount of hot pepper.
Use about ½ to 1 pod of hot pepper, or
just enough to give desired flavor.


----------

